
Dark Mode uses almost less than 3X Battery - catchmeifyoucan
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/8/18076502/google-dark-mode-android-battery-life
======
ChrisGranger
Actual title: "Google confirms dark mode is a huge help for battery life on
Android"

~~~
Ultramanoid
And it's also better for human eyes, see here :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20207577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20207577)

